
Crypto Trader – upcoming ICO review: The real estate crowdfunding coin - philanthropist
https://youtube.com/watch?v=vqk6nUX-pAk
======
candiodari
So let's recap here. We should use cryptocurrencies - which have been rising
ridiculously fast, and invest in a company that will use that money to change
into dollars (who have inflation) and invest them in things that have a
tendency to rise with roughly a little bit over the level of inflation. Some
say with GDP growth.

So however fast/slow that value of that company rises, it's going to be offset
against the rise of ETH which has to rise for these investments to succeed,
and it has to rise by a lot for these investments to succeed.

So either this investment fails - and you lose money for obvious reasons. Or
it succeeds and you lose money because the rise in ETH means you don't get
your ETH back.

Also this is an REIT, and this is how they've been doing:

[http://tradingview.com/e/?symbol=VNQ](http://tradingview.com/e/?symbol=VNQ)

~~~
thisisit
Not to mention exchange rates.

If you bought 1 ETH worth and they converted them for $300.

Later ETH goes down to $100, they can kind of call off the whole thing off by
giving people's money - ETH back and claiming they are closing the coin.

If it goes to $400, it will make ETH denominated profits difficult to be paid
out.

------
slindz
Painfully slow watch. I made it ~5m into the 18m video.

My tl;dr (from what I could sit through):

33% of the video is spent explaining the existing process of bundling real
estate investments. This offering wants to put that process on the blockchain.

